# Kolay gelsin



## helldreamer

'Kolay gelsin'in İngilizcesi nedir arkadaşlar?

Kendi soruma cevap gibi olacak ama Amerikalılar _How you doing_ kullanıyorlar benim gördüğüm kadarıyla; ama mantıklı gelmiyor.

Şöyle sorayım: Apartmandan çıktım _superintendent_ çöpleri topluyor veya ortalığı temizliyor. Bu adama ne diyececeğiz? Türkiye'de olsa, "kolay gelsin" diyoruz.

Bu durumla ilgili en uygun cumle nedir? Yazan olursa sevinirim.


----------



## macrotis

Sorunuzun cevabını bilmiyorum (ayrıca İngilizcede buna karşılık gelebilecek bir deyim olduğunu da sanmıyorum), ama bir önerim olabilir:

Şahsa "easy be it" ya da uygun bulacağınız bir şey deyin sonra da "bizim memlekette biz çalışan birini görünce onu takdir ve teşvik babından böyle deriz. Anlamsızdır ama iyi niyet göstergesidir" gibi açıklama yapın. Bir süre sonra kulağı alışır, o da birilerine demeye başlar. Kim bilir, böyle böyle "goodbye" gibi evrimleşir "easibit" gibi yaygın kullanılan bir kelimeye dönüşür. Hatta size "coined by ... " şeklinde kredi bile verilebilir.


----------



## dawar

Daha önce "good cheer" diye duymuştum.

Oxford dictionary böyle tanımlıyor : a shout of joy, encouragement, or praise.

Ama Macrotis'in önerisi kulağa hoş geliyor


----------



## helldreamer

Oneriniz icin tesekkur ederim macrotis.


----------



## goldfish174

"More power to your elbow" deyimini de duymustum. Ancak gunluk dilde "kolay gelsin" kadar sIk mi kullaniliyor bundan emin degilim.


----------



## pellier

"take it easy" olarak biliyordum bende cunku bir cok defa duydum sokakta. Bende onu kullaniyordum aylardir ki bir sorunda olmamisti, herkes anliyor saniyordum taki gecenlerde kutuphanedeki gorevliye diyene kadar, adam benim rahatsiz oldugumu sanip ozur dilemeye basladi, yok yok rahatsiz olmadim sadece iyi temennide bulunmak istemistim felan diye anlattim, adam ilginc dedi 
sonradan ev sahibime sordum, ki kendisi 67 yasinda halis mulis british, yok oyle bir kelime bizde, biz birsey demeyiz ama bazilari sokak agzinda kolay gelsin manasinda kullaniyor olabilir dedi. 
"take it easy"i tavsiye ederim, her ne kadar ev sahibim yok oyle birsey dese de, bir cok defa deneyerek test ettim sokakta "kolay gelsin" etksindeydi genelde


----------



## Rallino

pellier said:


> "take it easy" olarak biliyordum bende cunku bir cok defa duydum sokakta. Bende onu kullaniyordum aylardir ki bir sorunda olmamisti, herkes anliyor saniyordum taki gecenlerde kutuphanedeki gorevliye diyene kadar, adam benim rahatsiz oldugumu sanip ozur dilemeye basladi, yok yok rahatsiz olmadim sadece iyi temennide bulunmak istemistim felan diye anlattim, adam ilginc dedi
> sonradan ev sahibime sordum, ki kendisi 67 yasinda halis mulis british, yok oyle bir kelime bizde, biz birsey demeyiz ama bazilari sokak agzinda kolay gelsin manasinda kullaniyor olabilir dedi.
> "take it easy"i tavsiye ederim, her ne kadar ev sahibim yok oyle birsey dese de, bir cok defa deneyerek test ettim sokakta "kolay gelsin" etksindeydi genelde



Benim bildiğim _Take it easy_, *yavaş ol* anlamında. Belki ben yanılıyorumdur.


----------



## macrotis

Rallino said:


> Benim bildiğim _Take it easy_, *yavaş ol* anlamında. Belki ben yanılıyorumdur.



Aynı fikirdeyim.


----------



## lapsangsouchong

goldfish174 said:


> "More power to your elbow" deyimini de duymustum. Ancak gunluk dilde "kolay gelsin" kadar sIk mi kullaniliyor bundan emin degilim.



"More power to your elbow" is definitely nowhere near as common as "kolay gelsin".  It's kind of old-fashioned, in fact, though certainly still in use.

Google test: 120,000 hits for "more power to your elbow"; 1,630,000 hits for "kolay gelsin".  That would suggest that "more power to your elbow" is less than a tenth as common as "kolay gelsin".  But when you take into account that English pages on the internet enormously outnumber Turkish pages, in fact it is (relatively) much less common than that.

BUT we don't really have a single phrase that translates "kolay gelsin"--we have several different phrases, depending on the context.  If someone is about to do something difficult--an exam, say, or a physical challenge--then we might just say "good luck!".  

In this context (talking to your apartment superintendent in New York, while he works), I don't think there's a specific phrase.  I think the nearest equivalent--i.e., a polite thing to say as you pass--would simply be to greet them with a "Good morning", or perhaps "Have a good day!"


----------



## lapsangsouchong

Rallino said:


> Benim bildiğim _Take it easy_, *yavaş ol* anlamında. Belki ben yanılıyorumdur.



No, you're right: *yavaş ol* is definitely better than *kolay gelsin* for "take it easy".

Cheers!


----------

